# Costa Rica's young president-elect wins pitching progressive values



## Political Junky (Apr 2, 2018)

Encouraging, indeed.

Costa Rica's young president-elect wins pitching progressive values
<excerpts>
SAN JOSE (Reuters) - Costa Rica’s President-elect Carlos Alvarado Quesada ran up a bigger-than-expected margin of victory in Sunday’s runoff election, leading a progressive coalition to beat back a stiff run from a Christian conservative singer.

He has faced much stronger headwinds by backing gay marriage in the conservative Central American country. In the closing days of the campaign, a poll showed seven in 10 Costa Ricans were opposed to such unions.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Encouraging, indeed.
> 
> Costa Rica's young president-elect wins pitching progressive values
> <excerpts>
> ...


A progressive victory in a international power house. Forget Britain, the US, Italy - Costa Rica swung left!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 2, 2018)

Yeah...Juan the subsistence farmer voted for this guy because of his strong stance on gay marriage. Mmmm...yeah.
Why he won;
Poor people+Progressives=Gibs
If you make $500/yr...what's not to love? When you haven't a pot to piss in...why not vote for the pro gay guy who promises the most?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 2, 2018)

Progressives made Venezuela possible


----------



## gipper (Apr 2, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Encouraging, indeed.
> 
> Costa Rica's young president-elect wins pitching progressive values
> <excerpts>
> ...


Not really.  There are no D politicians pitching progressive values.  Bernie did in the last election and the D party and it's friends in the MSM colluded to screw him out of the nomination, so that a criminal corporatist global elitist could win it.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

Political Junky said:


> Encouraging, indeed.
> 
> Costa Rica's young president-elect wins pitching progressive values
> <excerpts>
> ...



A Christian is running?

Why we can't have that.  Everyone should have the right to kill their baby and marry their dog, ESPECIALLY the same gendered dog.


----------



## Votto (Apr 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Encouraging, indeed.
> ...



Yes, and Bernie went along with it.  You failed to mention that part.

Hell, he would not even discuss her e-mails.

At the end of the day, it got him a fancy sports car and half a million dollar home by the lake.


----------



## gipper (Apr 2, 2018)

Votto said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Yes he did.  

The other thing is the D Party and it's friends in the media who colluded to screw Bernie voters, have yet to face any consequences and apparently many D voters are fine with it.


----------



## August West (Apr 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Encouraging, indeed.
> ...


Costa Rica turned left in 1948 when they disbanded their military and funneled the money into education. They`ve had universal healthcare since 1961 and 90% of their energy does not come from fossil fuels. They are light years ahead of us. What we have that they don`t are neo-Nazis.


----------



## gipper (Apr 2, 2018)

August West said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



Agreed on most of that, but you went off the rails with the Neo-Nazi statement.  I suspect you think anyone who voted for Trump, is an R, or not a liberal is a Neo-Nazi.  Am I right?

Secondly, the numbers of REAL neo-Nazis in this country are minuscule...but logical thinking is lost on many Americans.  You?

Thirdly, you won't find hardly any D pols willing to push for what Costa Rica has implemented.  The D party is NOT a progressive party.  It is a corporatist, elitist, and globalist party....much like the R party.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

August West said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


You are as ignorant about Central America as with everything else. Costa Rica was a CIA stronghold in the area throughout the Cold War. A country that never had a significant communist movement at a time of upheaval in the area and remained a bastion of democracy. CR broke relations  with Cuba and Fidel which were not re-established for 50 years. Turned left, my ass.

You're out of your element here kid.


----------



## August West (Apr 2, 2018)

gipper said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Your suspicions are wrong. The people in Charlottesville carrying tiki torches and giving the Hitler salute are the neo Nazis and the millions of people that support them are neo-Nazis. I recognize that a lot of Trump voters are just out of touch with reality thinking that we`re going to re-open steel mills that shut down in the 80s and there will be a boom in coal mining, etc.


----------



## August West (Apr 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


 Turning military spending into education dollars is indeed leftist along with universal healthcare. I`ve been to CR several times and unlike you, I know something about the country. WTF does the CIA and the cold war have to do with today`s Costa Rica? Not a damn thing. Costa Rica never let the CIA overthrow their elected leader and install a goon like they did in Guatemala and so many other places.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

August West said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


You got called out for your ignorance. Suck it up instead of getting your panties bunched and then ask yourself its a good idea to compound it.


----------



## August West (Apr 2, 2018)

Meathead said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


The bottom line: I know a hell of a lot more about Costa Rica than you do. The CIA operated in Costa Rica 70 years ago has zero to do with CR`s progressive policies today. That was really a stupid thing to bring up but apparently that`s all you got.


----------



## Meathead (Apr 2, 2018)

August West said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Nicaragua turned left, El Salvador turned left, Guatemala and Honduras tried to turn left but not Costa Rica. You know nothing. You are simply ignorant.


----------

